# brain fog/low libido



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

In 1999 I was diagnosed with severe hypothyriod. I was told that I was in a myxademic (spelling) state. I had every symptom for hypo there is. Recently I went to the endo and was told tha I now have hashimoto's.

I take 200mcg of synthroid and all of my symptoms have pretty much subsided. The biggest things that I notice still are brain fog and low libido, very low libido.

I have been wanting to about some t3 to my daily reginmen and see if this would help.

Has anyone experienced or is experiencing what I am now. 
Thanks


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Wizzard,

Both of those symptoms can deffinately be from being hypo.

Do you have any recent blood work you could share with us? If so, please list the ranges as well.

Before starting on a T3 replacement, your free T3 needs to be tested to see if you have a conversion problem. If you are converting, and you are given T3hormones, it could make you hyper... and that has it's own set of problems. You may not be at the level of T4 you need yet, and it may just need to be tweeked a bit more.

Have you discussed this with your endo yet?

Phoenix


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,

I have had my levels checked and tsh has been normal. Libido is very low and often feel thoughtless (if that makes sense). I am getting most recent results tomorrow.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

wizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my levels checked and tsh has been normal. Libido is very low and often feel thoughtless (if that makes sense). I am getting most recent results tomorrow.


Get copies of your labs and post them along with ranges. "normal" has a very large range and although you may be in the range - too high or too low can cause issues for many.


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

test results

free t3- 298 pg/dl

free t4- 1.3 ng/dl

tsh- 0.42


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

Doctor bumped synthroid up to 225mcg from 200mcg


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Can you please post the ranges with your results. All labs are different, so we have no way of knowing if your FT3 and FT4 are in range or not without them.

Thank you

Phoenix


----------



## wizard (Jun 3, 2010)

free t3-298 pg/dl range-free t3- 230-420 pg/dl

free t4- 1.3 ng/dl range free t4 0.9-1.8 ng/dl

tsh 0.42 miu/l range tsh- o.4-5.5 miu/l


----------

